# Baby Goat constipation



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I know I keep posting about problems with little Boots, but he just keeps presenting new and different problems. We have established as of today, he will definitely be a bottle baby. Mom pushed him clear aside today. She would let him drink as long as we stood there, but he couldn't find it and wouldn't latch on this time like he did the first night.

So, I'm milking her and will just deal with it. I've done that before.

Here's my new question. He is ABSOLUTELY constipated. Can't even eat he's so full, which maybe part of the latching on question, just don't really want to.

I followed some earlier threads and Ozark Jewels said she used 24 cc of water as an enema and repeated it until she got clear water coming out, so I'm in the process of doing that.

My question though, is how much karo syrup would you use in an 8 ounce bottle of mama's milk in order to keep him free of constipation once we get past this time?


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

You can use a baby glycerin suppository. Insert it into his little bum and it should work within 15 minutes. If you don't have the suppositories you can use either water with a small amount of *non antibacterial* dish or hand soap or a little mineral oil alone and give him an enema. I would say about 10cc's if he is a full size breed of goatling, 5cc's if hes a miniture.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

The Karo will loosen his bowels a lot so I don't know if I would use that on a continual basis


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you get him to jump around and play? That might help move things along. I also wonder if being with mom might help him relax and let things work too.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Mom doesn't want him. She had him on her horns and was going to throw him, but I was right there and stopped her. He's in my house for right now. He was also way too weak to be jumping around and playing. He's better today and drinking a lot more, and his poops are better, so I think he's come a long way.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if you do an enema once that should keep things going. i would not put something in the bottle. did he got the myconium (black sticky pop) out?
if you want dam raising, you need to ty her and keep putting the buckling on. 
with time, she will accept him.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

For enemas, we used warm water and olive oil with good success and it's very gentle.


----------

